
Is LinkedIn Worth $1 Billion? - jmorin007
http://gigaom.com/2008/06/17/is-linkedin-worth-1-billion/
======
babul
In many ways Microsoft's valuation of facebook is a defensive strategy to stop
other suitors buying it/in (now only those with very deep pockets need apply).

It highlights Microsoft's well known insecurities regarding the internet and
its strategy/place/online-presence.

